# PAM 372: Other than the historic "reference", what are the pros/cons.....



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

of the plexiglass crystal over sapphire?


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

For a "vintage" piece, plexi gives a look/warmth that cannot be duplicated by sapphire, IMO. Other than that, there aren't any real benefits to plexi that I can see.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 with Trent. Also, the con of Plexi is that you can get hairline swirlies like you do on your SS case. But they can be easily buffed out with a cape cod cloth or Polywatch. Plexi scratches more easily, but on the flip side it's less likely to completely crack/shatter than a sapphire. That's fairly unlikely, but I've seen it. I believe OP is planning to include a spare plexi with the 372 just like they did with the 341. So that's kinda cool that you can swap them out if it gets damaged.


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Clem said:


> of the plexiglass crystal over sapphire?


Huge pro on the "warmth" that handwound mentioned--there's almost an aura around the watch in a hazy sort of way. If you haven't seen it in person, it's hard to understand and pictures cannot really capture it. The actual physical feel is nice as well. I am so glad I took the chance on the hesalite Speedy Pro versus the sapphire version.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

jooboy said:


> Huge pro on the "warmth" that handwound mentioned--there's almost an aura around the watch in a hazy sort of way. If you haven't seen it in person, it's hard to understand and pictures cannot really capture it. The actual physical feel is nice as well. I am so glad I took the chance on the hesalite Speedy Pro versus the sapphire version.


+1 |>


----------



## esm (Apr 7, 2008)

quite like the 372 and i look forward to receive the call....










i like everything about it, except for the engraving at both 12 and 6 oclock side of the case :-x

it wears quite well for a 47mm imo... it looked too large for my wrist, because i couldnt fit it under my shirt cuff easily, so it was pushed towards my palm o| :rodekaart


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

i wished Panerai would come up with a 44mm version for us with smaller wrist.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

jooboy said:


> Huge pro on the "warmth" that handwound mentioned--there's almost an aura around the watch in a hazy sort of way. If you haven't seen it in person, it's hard to understand and pictures cannot really capture it. The actual physical feel is nice as well.


so True.
i Echo what you said. :-!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Clem said:


> of the plexiglass crystal over sapphire?


47mm's and Plexi are all I want. 249,372...hopefully a 294 one day. 








Prototype:








future sibblings


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Mmmm, plexi!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

jacksonian said:


> Mmmm, plexi!


 :-!What he said.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the pros and cons were covered....Plexi scratches easier but has a great look.
I will say that the whole plexi thing is so minor that I don't see it influencing a watch buying decision on something like the 372....I like it either way.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Having owned my fair share of plexi-crystal'ed watches (old Rolexes mostly) I'd just like to point out that the whole "scratches easily" thing is just a little overblown. Certainly, it scratches more easily than sapphire, which is one of the hardest materials in nature but it's not like the crystal is made out of sugar. It's actually pretty tough. 

Hairline swirlies happen if you bump it against doorframes and stuff, and you can buff it out with toothpaste.

If it were really that fragile, watchmakers like Rolex and Omega wouldn't have relied on it for years.

On the 372, it's period-correct and adds a nice little gimmick feature. The real complaint people should have is the 100m depth rating. For a company that prides itself on its dive watch history, 100m ain't that much.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Trel said:


> ...On the 372, it's period-correct and adds a nice little gimmick feature. *The real complaint people should have is the 100m depth rating. For a company that prides itself on its dive watch history, 100m ain't that much.*


This was precisely my first reaction to the 372, Trel. I still love the 372, though.


----------



## leopardprey (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, but 100meter depth is still good enough for most swimming, and tactical/recreational diving applications that rarely go deeper than 20-30 meters. I have no issues at all with having the 372 strapped to my wrist while swimming, or even going for a recreational dive. If doing more serious diving, give me the 305. (would be my perfect two watch combination, a 305 and a 372!)


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

why it doesnt use sapphire with the same size as plexi? 

what i dont like 372 is the plexi. i like tall sapphire crystal.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The main reason is his


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

The main reason for plexi is historical correctness and profit maximization
Having owned 372 for 20 month,I'd say first scratch is the deepest and you learn to live with it...yesterday mine was hit by a hanger held by some idiot in uniqlo shop....I guess I need to toothpaste my plexi again pretty soon (no polywatch in my country,how sad is that?)


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

the plexi scratches a lot, it's hand wound instead of auto, you can barely see the time because it doesnt have minutes markers, its impossible to know if it is running fast or slow because it doesnt have seconds hands, in resume, you have a lot of cons, and none pros hahaha..... for the records, I have one, and I love it!!

regards


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

What's funny is all the cons you mentioned are also pros.

Without minute indices the watch always seems more accurate than it really is. (Though they are incredibly accurate. I had mine on a timegrapher and it was within a second per day.)
Hand-wound means you never have to put the watch on a winder, the lack of a date means you can let it wind down, knowing that re-setting it is a piece of cake. (If you've ever had a GMT watch or any watch without a quickset date wind down, you know what I'm talking about.)

And the plexi...well, when sapphire fails, it fails catastophically. It's perfect until it's a million razor shards. Un-polished Plexi will look worse and worse and worse, but it will always be in one piece.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I like the point about no date..if 514 has no date,I may have it in my stable,thankfully it has date and my money is safe


----------

